# Urban Fantasy Online Collaborative Fiction Game - Now Casting



## Chairman (May 6, 2009)

Game name: Slàinte Mhath 

System: Deliria (Laughing Pan Productions Splash Page) 
Synopsis: Slàinte Mhath! Welcome to Edinburgh. You just might never leave. 
(slawn'-cha-va) - Gallic for "good health" - equivalent of cheers, Nasdravya, etc. 

Welcome to Edinburgh. It's a week before the Edinburgh Festival kicks off with Jazz on a Summer's Day. You're here in Auld Reekie for... Well, you might be here as a tourist, taking advantage of a pre-Festival deal, or maybe your travel agent got the dates wrong. You might be here on business, attending the Emerging Technologies in Virtual Realities conference. Could be visiting friends or relatives. One thing's for certain, though: This is your first time in Edinburgh. 

Inspiration for the game (a feel for what might go down...): 
The written word:- 

* The Edinburgh pieces writtin in Wild Dances (Files and Records - Wild Dances) 
* Ian Rankin's Rebus novels 
* Christopher Brookmyre's "Quite Ugly One Morning" 
* Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere 
* Simon R Green's Nightside novels 

The visual arts:- 

* Being Human & Ultraviolet (the Channel 4 series with Jack Davenport, not the movie. Please, God, not the movie.) 
* Sliders (you'll just have to trust me on that one) 
* Pretty much anything set in Edinburgh, just to get the feel for the city. 
* Google Maps Street View. Damn handy! 

What I need from you... 

* Your character's story. Your own, personal, once-upon-a-time. For example... 
o Nigel Lazenby. 

English. "Call me George." Speaks a little French - enough to get by in a restaurant, buy a newspaper, broker complex economic treaties and discuss scientific and philosophic papers (Actually, he speaks a similar amount of most Eastern European languages, a surprising amount of German, and seven useful words in Japanese. But he tends to swear in Magyar if he's not concentrating). Late 30s. Quite an unremarkable man. If asked, people can't really give a good description of Nigel - he's just average. Runs a second-hand book-shop. When asked "have you a copy of ...?" his stock response is "Sorry, I sold the last copy yesterday. Might have another next week if you'd care to come back." Should the customer return, there will be a second-hand copy of the book they were looking for. These things just arrive, Nigel has no control over them. 

Once Upon a Time... Nah, that's been done. Scratch "A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away" as well - sounds a little too familiar. Let's go with "There was once a man who killed people..." Sounds about right. 

There was once a man who killed people. 37 people so far. All at the orders of one small governmental department in Whitehall. This man was unremarkable. Of average height and build, average looks, in a word, *average*. But Nigel has bad dreams. Dreams of a prison of Ice where his victims are the prison guards. Nigel doesn't want to kill people any more, doesn't want to add more staff to his icy prison. Trouble is, Nigel is very, very good at his job and his services are very much in demand. So, one cold night, he ran away. His employers didn't know about the eigth passport, weren't aware of the bank account in the name of Nigel Lazenby - didn't even know who Nigel Lazenby was! And Nigel hopes and prays they never, ever find out. 
* Three things your character is good at 
* Two things your character is bad at 
* One secret your character has never told anyone 
* One hidden talent that just might come in handy. 
* The reason your character is in Edinburgh. 

The game will start just outside St Giles Cathedral on the Royal Mile at 10PM on Saturday night. I would like to know what you've been spending the day doing before your Guided Ghost Tour of the Old City. 
Number of Players: 4-6 

Email Submissions to: archives@filesandrecords.com 

Deadline: May 20th 

Estimated Game Start: June 8th


----------



## Chairman (May 16, 2009)

*A few more tourists needed!*

Game name:  Slàinte Mhath

Dedicated and Energetic GM looking for a few more players for his Urban Fantasy game.  Details located at link below.

We'd like to close submissions on May 20th for this game.  We only have two submissions, and we'd like to have at least one more to help get this off the ground right.  We have a dedicated and energetic GM and now we're hoping to have a couple more talented writers join the cast.

SlÃ inte Mhath | NextGen RPG


----------

